# NFC tags in headphones



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought a bunch of nfc tags and they work great except for a few situations. The tags don't work on metal or electronic devices. They make insulated tags but they do not have enough memory to launch the app I want to set.

What I am trying to do is inlay a tag in my beats studio headphones so when I touch my phone to them the phone will open the music application. The tag works but when I put it in the headphones it stops working... I tried a insulated tag and it works (just not enough memory).

So what I'm trying to do is make my own insulated tag. I used some of the static bag from my GTX 480. Now the tag works when next to the battery and the phone can read the tag through the cover. But when I close the cover it stops working again...

Any ideas?

Pic attached


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I even tried sticking to the outside... Didn't work


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there enough memory in the insulated one to launch a pre-programed Tasker task and have that do your real work for you?


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> Is there enough memory in the insulated one to launch a pre-programed Tasker task and have that do your real work for you?


This.

You can make anything work with Tasker.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Is there enough memory in the insulated one to launch a pre-programed Tasker task and have that do your real work for you?


nope not enough memory... unfortunately.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> nope not enough memory... unfortunately.


Really????? What's in there? 4 bits?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

47


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> 47


And you can't put some random ID in there and have Tasker fire off a task when it scans that ID?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> And you can't put some random ID in there and have Tasker fire off a task when it scans that ID?


I haven't bought Tasker. Is it slick? I want something that requires little effort.

The Galaxy


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> I haven't bought Tasker. Is it slick? I want something that requires little effort.
> 
> The Galaxy


It's incredibly powerful and flexible, so it can get very complicated. There are a TON of tutorials out on the web for how to program it, though. If you simply want it to run an app when it scans an NFC tag, I believe that's fairly simple.


----------

